# Do you believe in "soulmates"?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

As the question states. Do you believe that there is someone made just for you/that there is a right person for you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ofc I believe. What the hell you think I'm living for, lol.


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't believe that the universe so giant and mighty would revolve around finding some tiny little spec of atom a partner. I do believe however that there is someone very special out there, who Id love to give my entire heart and devotion.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I used to think maybe such things exist, but after learning enough from others how utterly undesirable my type is, I no longer believe it. Maybe some people get soulmates...I'm not one of them. I don't even get an imperfect mate who settles for me while waiting for someone better. (I don't so much mind that latter bit, but...knowing that you're not even good enough for somebody to settle for you is a crushing thought.)

Even if a "soulmate" existed, what would be my chances of ever meeting him? None.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

no, i believe you are compatible with many people but one person out of 7 billion people , that you are supposed to be with . nah . Sounds like nonsense.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

About as much as I believe the earth is round.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Depends on how you define soulmate. 

If you define it as two people made for each other and only each other, and that they would be unhappy with anyone else, then I'd say that's bollocks. There are soooo many people in this world, it would be foolish to think there's only one that's right for you.

If you define it as two people who get along really well, and make each other happy and love each other, then yes, I'd believe in that definition.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

In the words of Special Agent Fox William "Spooky" Mulder










Although I don't think for me though, or that everyone gets it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe a person can find a partner that is perfect for them, yes. Is it one in billions? No, I figure there are tons of people someone could live a long happy life with.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes !!!!!!!!

[spoiler=Option]not really[spoiler=Option]well maybe the person posting directly below me is mine :mushy[spoiler=Option]nah just kidding[/spoiler][/spoiler][spoiler=Option]or am I??? :banana[/spoiler][spoiler=Option]I am[/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, I am just passing by ... ^ ; )


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

sajs said:


> Hi, I am just passing by ... ^ ; )


Dammit, sajs. You posted before my actual soulmate could. 

[spoiler=Option]just kidding I was hoping you'd post :mushy [spoiler=Option]just kidding get over yourself!![/spoiler][spoiler=Option]no but seriously is anyone else impressed by my spoiler tags?? (No, I don't have a degree in IT, I'm self-taught ) [/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

noydb said:


> Dammit, sajs. You posted before my actual soulmate could.
> 
> [spoiler=Option]just kidding I was hoping you'd post :mushy [spoiler=Option]just kidding get over yourself!![/spoiler][spoiler=Option]no but seriously is anyone else impressed by my spoiler tags?? (No, I don't have a degree in IT, I'm self-taught ) [/spoiler][/spoiler]


[spoiler=This is a hidden in pain sight message, show me your boobs]I think I am ![/spoiler]


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

sajs said:


> [spoiler=This is a hidden in pain sight message, show me your boobs]I think I am ![/spoiler]


[spoiler=check your private messages]thanks[/spoiler]


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

[spoiler=there should be a message from a mod waiting for you in them!!]but that's my thing, so don't use it[/spoiler]


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

noydb said:


> [spoiler=check your private messages]thanks[/spoiler]


[spoiler=I will]You are welcome[/spoiler]


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I wish people had a percentage over their head saying our compatible level. Sigh, things would have been so much easier. 

No, I don't believe in a soulmate. There are probably millions of people I could I live a great life with though. 

Those same millions of people are very good at hiding though.


----------



## Richard83 (Aug 14, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> As the question states. Do you believe that there is someone made just for you/that there is a right person for you?


Those are 2 questions.

Do I believe there is someone made just for me? No, of course not. That would imply some sort of cosmic guidance and there is - unfortunately - not a shred of evidence for that.

Do I believe there is a right person for me? Sure, given the billions of people on this planet, there's a right person for everyone. Not perfect, not a soulmate, but right in the sense that we could have at least a decent relationship.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I do think there is someone out there like that - but the chances of us meeting and one of us doing anything about it is minimal. I've had one or two situations where I could sense that the person was really close to me in a lot of ways - but for various reasons it just didn't happen. (I was still quite involved with my wife etc so we couldn't really go for it.)


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am sure there are people who will get on very very well together. I doubt it's a binary magical "soulmate" though.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, _of course._ !


----------



## warhaiku (Apr 12, 2016)

Definitely not a thing.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I believe it's entirely possible. Just the law of probability; over 7 billion people alive today, there's bound to be at least a few. However, I don't think any of those 100%-compatible "soulmates" have actually met in real life.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

No. I believe there is compatibility. There are so many people in the world that the odds of finding the "most compatible" person is 100 times less likely than being struck by lightning. Twice. And life is too short to do anything more than find someone you're compatible enough to be happy with, most of the time.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I imagine she's probably married with a kid or two with a spouse who drinks too much and flirts with barmaids in short skirts while she sits in front of a computer screen on the other side of the world dreaming about romance and adventure while stuffing her face with chocolate wondering why she didn't take that fun, celebratory trip to the U.S. with her two girlfriends after she graduated so we could cross paths at the exact moment and time we were supposed to meet, though I was probably burdened with some other life story to notice her. The odds of you ever finding your exact soulmate without knowing anything about her have to be on the order of winning the lottery ten times in a row.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I don't believe in soulmates, I don't believe there was one person who was made for us. And even if that were the case, the statistical likelihood of meeting her when you both are single and at reproductive age and for her to even like you back would be about 0.00000000000001%. Yes I made that number up.

You can fall in love with multiple people, to me love is just feelings and hormones and a powerful bonding because of feelings and hormones and our biological nature and desire to want to find someone. 

But then again, it's better to date somebody whom you're more compatible with and if you have a lot of things in common especially if you've been dating for many years.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

The point was also made that god covenants with us as individuals, but not with organizations. Since marriage is an organization, I do not believe there is anything inherently holy about it. Nor do I believe that God calls any of us to a marital relationship with any specific individual. The popular notion that there is someone special ´meant´ for us in our ´stars´ needs to be debunked. This is not to say there are no forces that attract one person to another. The most obvious force, however, is prosaic indeed. The stale adage, ´Birds of a feaher flock together,´ is still a lively principle of psychiatry. In psychiatric hospitals, for instance, one of the best ways of assessing the severity of a patient´s illness is by the company he or she keeps. There is a profound tendency for the most ill patients to hang out with the others who are most ill, while the least disturbed generally associate with the other least disturbed. So it is with marriage. The personalities of marital partners are often strikingly different, but their level of maturity is usually strikingly similar. Thus, emotionally healthy individuals tend to marry other healthy individuals, emotionally sick people to marry other sick people, and the in-betweens to marry in-betweens. This pattern of choice is as predictable as it is unconscious.


A related and disconcerting fact is that the longevity or stability of a marriage is not necessarily an indicator of its organizational health. The Moorehouse marriage, for instance, was a lasting one of close ´togetherness,´ but it was hardly a vibrant, creative ´monastery of two.´ Indeed, the very sickest marriages psychotherapists see are often the most stable. Thy occur between partners whose psychopathology fits together hand and glove, who may murder each other daily though they cannot be pried apart with a crowbar. 



(M. Scott Peck, Further Along The Road Less Travelled)


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

sadly yes. it's so cheesy to think about.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

1 perfect person for you is something too magical.

I think you're just compatible with a limited group of people.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

crazy myth


----------



## PaperLeaf (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes I do. There could even be many compatible people for one person, the world is just too vast.

If we're not that lucky to come across one, I believe that soulmates can be also made. Two people who are not necessarily compatible can make efforts to make it work and to solve/manage their incompabilities. As we already know, very few lucky people experience easy love or mutual love at first sight. But for the others, i.e. the majority, there just has to be a little more work to be done. In this case, to find a relationship, or to start building one, what you need is NOT love; it's respect first. Earning each other's respect is the first step to any successful relationship. And any two people who respect and understand each other enough have the potential of becoming soulmates.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Obviously not, or there wouldn't be people like me who are destined to be alone. Unless you believe only certain people have soulmates, like some sort of karma thing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Soulmate. The silly little belief that makes us think we're special enough to deserve someone special.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes. And I've just found mine.

Hello darkness my old friend ! 

(if you get the reference)


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Not for me. I will be alone forever.

I'm not worthy of having anyone...


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

No. I don't believe in soul mates.

"Soul mates" is a concept that accentuates the belief that we'll find another human being who is absolutely 100% perfect for us.

But the fact of the matter is that no human being ever was or ever will be perfect, and that applies to relationships. Frankly it is inevitable that the person you fall in love with will come to odds with you or the other way around. You may grow bored with them or vice versa, aka "things just aren't working out for us" or "I just don't feel that spark anymore" etc etc. Conflicts of interest may arise, life may just become tough at some point and strain your relationship, that sort of thing.

Instead of dumping someone you could actually live comfortably with for the rest of your life, accepting them and vice versa is something you should perhaps contemplate rather than searching the rest of your life for someone who fits a list of mental checkboxes.

Not saying you should just spend the rest of your life with anybody who comes along but searching for someone who specifically fits all your likes and interests is not the way to go.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> No. I don't believe in soul mates.
> 
> "Soul mates" is a concept that accentuates the belief that we'll find another human being who is absolutely 100% perfect for us.
> 
> ...


Pfffft. What a Debbie Downer, right guys???


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

noydb said:


> Pfffft. What a Debbie Downer, right guys???


*Offended*

_misgendering me_

Negative Nelly would be more fitting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny how I made this thread but didn't answer my own question.

Do I believe in a soulmate? I guess...yes. It's a big world out there and thousands of people will be compatible with us...but I still choose to believe in that special someone. It'll be nice to fall in love with someone and be mutually loved, hope to experience that at least once in this life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No that idea always seemed ridiculous and vaguely spiritual. People can obviously be really compatible but not 'soulmates.'


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Of course not, I don't believe in magic and gods.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. I expect to see him riding over the hill on his unicorn any day now. At least, I hope there's someone on the unicorn. Because having a unicorn for a soulmate would be kind of awkward. I mean, where would I keep him? I live in a townhouse. If I lived on a farm, that would be one thing. But then, I don't even know if unicorns eat hay. Maybe they have to eat special hay? I don't know if I could afford fancy, organically grown hay. He'd have to get a job pulling a carriage or something. And then everyone would want him to give them a ride around town. And sooner or later he's going to meet some cute young filly with a gorgeous mane and I'm going to wind up heartbroken again. Just like the time I dated that merman.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:roflunicorns .....What if we're all soulmates if you strip away the mortal body, the weak auld bag o bones, time or age or looks or sexual orientation etc mortal things wouldn't matter to a soul, its just we sometimes meet interesting individuals at a mutually compatable time in the mortal cycle when that particular other soul might be beneficial to help you through life.....


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Not really, no. People change a lot throughout life and it would be hard to determine at birth just what they're going to be like or believe, and therefore who is "perfect" for them.


----------



## Poshlad (Jul 20, 2016)

i used to, not anymore tho


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Absolutely not. I stopped believing in such fairy-tales when I left high-school.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

I kind of used to. I used to imagine that there was a someone waiting for me. They were waiting on a beautiful field or valley, I even dreamed it. Yeah it's pretty cringey, I guess.

I suppose a more realistic version of soulmate could be the person in the world who is the absolute best match for you. Of course that person you will most likely not find, as there are so many people, the chances are extremely low. But that doesn't matter, you can still love many different people.

Edit: When I say "you can still love many different people" I mean "many" because of the vast number, billions of people, in the world. I don't mean you can just fall in love willy nilly with people, although likeliness of falling in love does depend on the individual. When you truly fall in love, it is very special.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

**** no.


----------



## PurpleFemme (Jul 21, 2016)

I believe that we are souls having a human experience. I believe we plan many major experiences before we incarnate on this plane/in this dimension.
I believe soulmates can be best friends, co workers, etc.
Soul mates don't necessarily give us positive feelings-sometimes they come into our lives to trigger us to grow. I believe we can have multiple soulmates.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Not in the sense of like predestination or anything spiritual. I believe that there is almost definitely at least one person out there who you are highly compatible with though.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

No not for me I don't believe int for, maybe for someone else.
Yeah its unfortunate


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

There's need and instinct and fear of solitude. The romantic bs is just there to sugarcoat it because the truth is too ugly. I wish it was different but no.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Soulmate. The silly little belief that makes us think we're special enough to deserve someone special.


I'm special like those kids in the shortbus.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thedevilsblood said:


> I'm special like those kids in the shortbus.


Well, just start running and take up ping-pong.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

no that's the same pointless mindset as thinking that if you pray enough for something it'll happen. the outcome of your relationship depends on the amount of work & effort you and your partner put in, nothing is meant to be or guarenteed


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Not sure, but I like the quote.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I do. I think a lot of time we mistaken soulmates as someone we will end up with romantically. That is false. You can have soulmates that are just friends. Sometimes you meet other people and you just instantly click. You guys get each other. You can talk for hours about just anything. And silence doesn't even bother you, because it's almost like you guys are still communicating when you aren't speaking. It feels so magical and I've met some of my soulmates in life already. Although some of them are no longer currently around because things fell apart, I still feel a really strong tie to them. But I believe it exists


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, there are like 7 billion people so I guess maybe. But if you narrow that down to just the countries where they speak the same language and then narrow it down further to just the countries where I'd want to live or basically just my own country, there are FAR fewer. Then you narrow it down to just women who are within the age range of 20-50 AND women who would have anything to do with me AND women I'd even get along with. There MIGHT be literally one person in a million. And that's probably a stretching it. :lol

No. I don't believe that.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I believe that there are, by complete chance, many people in the world who are profoundly suited for one in another in very intimate and unique ways. I do not, however, believe in "soul mates" in as much as what the term is usually used to imply... I don't think there is anything divine or "fated" about it, people whose "strings" get tangled up across continents or whatever other nonsense metaphors people like to employ. lol It's mostly just a faith in the power of probability.


----------

